# TEMco Tools



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

I've never heard of them, but at less than $200 including shipping, I would be willing to try them out!


----------



## BostonSparky (Jan 12, 2012)

jablonski said:


> Has anyone used tools made by TEMco? I was looking for a greenlee KO set, and then this brand came up, and the savings are incredible. A 1/2 - 2" hydraulic ko set is 99$ plus shipping, right from the manufacturer. An 11 Ton hydraulic cable lug crimper is 100$ as well, with all the dies. I'll probably buy the KO set, and see how it is, and if it's any good I'll get the crimper as well.




For that price you can't expect it to last very long. Best of luck and please keep us updated.


----------



## Kiknads (Nov 30, 2012)

Did you end up buying one of these?


----------



## kecci (Aug 28, 2012)

I've got a hydraulic KO set from them, I think it was like $100 and I've used it fairly regularly for over a year now; Really turned out to be a good deal.


----------



## kecci (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.temcoindustrialpower.com/products/Knockout_Punches/TH0004.html#


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Im digging the hydraulic crimpers... hopefully not the same crimper Harbor Freight has with the wrong sized dies.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

From the numbers on the dies you can see in the pictures, they're metric crimp dies. Buyer beware.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Didnt look that close yet...Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

http://www.temcoindustrialpower.com/products/Crimpers/TH0006.html#


If you look at the die sizing chart (midpage) - seems like it sound do the job.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Dr. Evil said:


> http://www.temcoindustrialpower.com/products/Crimpers/TH0006.html#
> 
> 
> If you look at the die sizing chart (midpage) - seems like it sound do the job.


I wonder if UL or any other similar listing agency agrees? 

For making a knockout, I'd use whatever does the job. For terminating cables? I would not use anything other than a listed crimper with dies listed specifically for the lugs I am crimping. 

I thought that was actually a code requirement but I might be wrong.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

KennyW said:


> I wonder if UL or any other similar listing agency agrees?
> 
> For making a knockout, I'd use whatever does the job. For terminating cables? I would not use anything other than a listed crimper with dies listed specifically for the lugs I am crimping.
> 
> I thought that was actually a code requirement but I might be wrong.



I should maybe have mentioned that I mostly want that crimper for my home toolbox. When my battery clamps are done in my trucks I usually replace the entire cables with HD cables, lugs and military style battery terminals.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr. Evil said:


> and military style battery terminals.











Gold Mil-spec for the serious tax $$ spender.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Naw those are for stereo guys (although I do have some in a box somewhere in the garage)



More like these:


----------



## jablonski (May 29, 2010)

Well it's been a while since I've bought them and I am impressed. Always works, even in the cold. Only drawback is that the threads on the KO set doesn't match those of a greenlee, so if you want a 2 1/2 to 4" KO, it can't be used with this one.


----------

